# Baby back ribs always fatty



## tbonerick (Oct 20, 2013)

Tried baby backs on my new electric smoker today. Cooked at 225 for around 5 hours with the last hour wrapped in foil. These were the vacuum packed ribs from a local grocer. The ribs were very fatty and cordy. Seemed like a strange cut of meet when I was prepping. I like my ribs a little dry. These were WAY to sloppy. Would a longer cook time dry them out and render the fat or is it just a crap cut of meat?  I did have a water pan and the vent on the smoker closed. Thinking that no foiling, more venting and less water pan may help. Any thoughts? I can't be the only one who doesn't like "wet" ribs.


----------



## jdwalker (Oct 20, 2013)

I think you are on the right track with your own ideas.  No foil - when you foil, you are actually braising, a cooking method that retains a lot of moisture.  More vent and no water pan will keep the box drier.  You may be happier with spare ribs.  I feel like they have more flavor and more bite(not quite as tender) than babybacks.  Usually cheaper too.  

David


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 20, 2013)

And cook longer....to render the fat out.


----------



## vinnie39189 (Oct 22, 2013)

My $.02. Baby backs are definitely a fatter meat than spares. They can very from market to market. I cook them longer and slightly hotter (275), usually 4.5 - 5 hrs. I don't wrap. I use a small amount of water, maybe 1.5 to 2 cups in a small aluminum pan, partially over the coals so it will steam out quickly during the initial cook. Water should be gone at least by hour 2. After about 4.5 to 5 hrs its time to bring them off the grill or sauce for 30 more mins if that's your desire. That's it. Weber 26" kettle. My kettle cooks 20-25 degrees cooler at the grate than at the therm. on the lid.


----------



## palladini (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, the water pan may have been your issue.  Vents wide open, pan with no water, some folks fill it sand.  Then do the standard  2 - 2 - 1 that baby backs demand.   When you get to the second 2, foil them, and add most anything you want,  all kinds of info on the forum here regarding what everybody else put in with the ribs when foiling them.  Then Mid way through the last un-foiled hour, apply BBQ sauce or such, and enjoy your creation.

They turn out good every time, when done this way.


----------

